# getting rid of bladder snails



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

there are too many and im afraid they could eat the food of the shrimp, i can't use any poison because it will kill the shrimp too


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

you'll probably have to remove them.when you see them Don't feed as much, and wipe/remove the eggs when you see them


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

they're soft shelled so you can crush them as you see them. If you want a treatment No Plarina 
http://greenleafaquariums.com/products/no-planaria-worm-disinfectant.html
Has been used by shrimp keeps and they say it will kill their snails (shrimp are not harmed as its meant for treatment in shrimp tanks).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDCgbBNrfzg
You can check this video from a shrimp keeper on the product, skip to about 1:50 in to start talking about the product. at 2:25 in he talks that its safe for fish and shrimp but kills snails. 3:00 in he warns of ammonia spikes fro dead planaria (same applies to snails) so be ready to do water changes after to remove the corpses. 3:30 in he starts talking specifically about dealing with snails.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

thanks Aqua, i will ask my parents

kjg- i have been doing this already, but thanks for the input


anything else i can do?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You can put in an algae wafer or blanched veggie you notice the snails seems to go for and harvest out larger batches of snails on top of the food after a few hours or next morning. Inspect removed group for any shrimp and put shrimp back in tank. I do this food gathering when my Malaysian trumpet snails (mts) get out of hand in my 55g (I overfeed the tank to ensure cory and otos get food so mts are a bit over populated in there).


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

what is a blanched veggie?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

juanitawolf said:


> what is a blanched veggie?


Its a quicksoftenign and slight cooking of veggies, you can either boil water in a pot then turn off the heat and drop the veggie in for a few seconds. Alternatively you can put a veggie in a microwave safe cup/bowl with tap and stick it on for 30-90 seconds depending on type of veggie:leafy greens quick very quickly, thicker stuff like squash and carrots can take 60-90 seconds. At least that is how I do it, there are other variations of how to you can look up. 
Doing this softens the veggie so otos, other herbivorous/omnivorous fish, shrimp, and snails can easily eat the vegetable. In a shrimp tank be mindful not to put in a large veggie, they are small and if they cannot finish it in a few hours/overnight it may effect ammonia (or nitrates in a well cycled tank) as the veggie breaks down.
Common veggies used in aquariums include: spinach, lettuce (do not use iceburge lettuce-it has no nutritional value), kale, squash, cucumber, zucchini (my old plecos' favorite), I've seen people also use carrots and a forum member here gave their otos mushrooms, some even put in small pieces of baked (not blanched) sweet potato-I read its less starchy than regular potatoes. I had a pleco that liked cooked brucle sprouts but those foul the water so i had to do a large water cahnge after he ate them.
Avoid onions, cabbage, leeks and other strong smelling veggies, they may make the water smell. You can also use fruits but think of it like a sugar snack, don't give too much and not too often. I've seen people give melon as a periodic treat. My pleco loved watermelon. Be mindful of using citric fruits! If you have soft water you have no buffer to keep you pH stable, and dropping in an orange or grapefruit piece can lead to a pH drop which may can kill shrimp/fish. If you have hard water you have a good buffer against pH drooping so its not as much of an issue, but still don't add too much citrus.

You can youtube search "how to blanch veggies fish" or similar.
A few to start you off:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q4S1L4c6qQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5NyrNH8GmM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfbuOSD5QNo
In the last video he removes the peel/skin, my shrimp and otos actually like and eat the outer lskin' first before the inner 'meat' of the veggie so I leave it on.

Extra: I blanch my veggies with a bit of DIY made garlic water, its good for the immune system. But you do not have to do this.
diy post on how to make your own garlic water (lower part of the post):
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=245289&page=31#post5502241
You can also buy minced garlic IF its garlic, water, and citric acid. If it has other preservatives do not use it for your fish/shrimp!


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

since im using it for attracting snails, should i place it in a container? also how large if im going to be taking ir out


----------

